# About Shapeshifting Characters



## ChapterAquila92 (May 20, 2017)

In my time in the fandom, I've encountered a number of people - not to mention a few online communities - that dabble with shapeshifting and transformation in general. The reasons for opting for a shapeshifting fursona are as myriad as the people who use them, but the end result is pretty straight-forward: there's a lot of power in being able to take on whatever form you feel suits your needs or wants - quite literally, the power to do anything you set your mind to.

As godly and liberating as transformation is however, it's worthwhile to step back and ask yourself this: Why should this character have this ability?
(We can apply this same question to many other powers fit for comic book characters, but in the context of fursonas it's a fairly important one, not least of all since a fursona is more or less the avatar of its owner.)

For the purposes of answering this question, I'm breaking down shapeshifters into the following archetypes to explain the finer details in summary: Therians, Walk-In Closets, Swiss Army Knives, and Mad Scientists. Bear in mind that these archetypes are by no means exclusive to one another, and that shapeshifting fursonas can have multiple reasons to varying degrees as to why they can shapeshift.

Therianthropy, in owing to its lycanthropic roots, revolves around the transitions between man and beast. Especially among the therian and (not surprisingly) were communities, the shapeshifting aspect is used to bridge the dissonance gap between fiction and reality. "I know I'm human," the rationale goes, "but how do I justify also being my fursona - a fictitious non-human anthropomorphic animal - at the same time?" It's often the case that the transformation elements in those scenarios are predicated, consciously or subconsciously, on building a mythos about the fursona's connection to its owner, rather than because the transformation itself is desired.

Where therianthropy revolves around a strong feeling of connection with one's fursona, the Walk-In Closet is quite the opposite; the owner of the fursona is generally less certain about what they want their fursona to be, or perhaps their fursona's appearance holds as much significance to them as the clothing they choose to wear (hence the metaphor). Others just don't like the idea of making yet another hybrid fursona in a fandom seemingly teeming with them, and so they opt for the ability to choose between multiple forms Ben-10 style. This morphological freedom, while liberating, is unfortunately prone to reducing one's fursona into a fashion statement if not handled carefully however, and especially so if the owner is more interested in the transformation than the forms themselves.

In contrast, the Swiss Army Knife is the utility-based equivalent of the Walk-In Closet, the idea being that such a fursona has specialized forms that are dedicated to particular tasks. Swiss Army Knives generally adopt a function-before-form design aesthetic, and it's not uncommon for such fursonas to temporarily become grotesque hybrids should it enable them to better be able to do something. With this emphasis on adaptability rather than on appearance, it's more likely that a Swiss Army Knife will have a default form than a Walk-In Closet will (even though it's not necessarily guaranteed).

It is also entirely possible that a fursona's owner has a firm grasp of what they want their fursona to be, yet still feel compelled to experiment with different forms from time to time. Such are the adventurous Mad Scientists, for whom the reasons for undertaking another form can be a simple matter of curiosity and possibly reflect an interest in fields of study. It's because of this experimentation that Mad Scientists are generally unlikely to have defined alternative forms, save perhaps those that they found to be enjoyable at some point, and it's just as likely that their owners take the transformation aspect lightly as hobbyists, compared to the other archetypes.

Ultimately, it's up to you to decide how you want to approach shapeshifting if and when it's applied to your fursona. Keep in mind however that your fursona is reflective of you as a person in relation to the fandom, and no amount of slapping on labels and powers will contribute to your fursona's design in any meaningful manner without any context that's relevant to you.

--

As an aside, I don't often mention that my own fursona, an anthro bronze dragon cyborg by default, is capable of shapeshifting. While he best fits the Swiss Army Knife archetype (reflecting a desire to adapt and overcome challenges), his origins are therian, with the shapeshifting ability reflecting an interest I have for biochemistry and genetic engineering.


----------



## Angelucifer (Jun 15, 2017)

While my fursona can technically shapeshift, being a transcendent goddess. I've never done much more than have her sprout wings. I realise that having a fursona that transcends the gods _can_ be a bit of a dry character. But she attained this form through several trials. Now I don't feature her in any of my stories, save for the occasional tie-back and worship.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Very interesting observation!

I do not consider my fursona a shapeshifter, per se, but they do have separate forms. I usually consider the forms alternates in separate universes rather than the same fursona. He comes in anthro-male, anthro-male ftm, anthro-genderbent, feral, feral-feonix. These aren't really different species but different representations of him as the same species.


I am, however, changing his backstory to fit and world to fit more of shapeshifting idea, because I do like both anthro and feral forms and in one universe wouldnt mind him being able to display as either. I'm thinking it is actually normal for all anthros to be able to shapeshift between anthro and feral form at will.


As for species, he's already a hybrid. I toyed with some non-canon alt forms of more bird than canid but they arent part of his shapeshifting. I dont think I could just take his design and put it on other species aside from it being non-canon. If I did have other species as a fursona it should just be a brand new fursona


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 15, 2017)

Angelucifer said:


> While my fursona can technically shapeshift, being a transcendent goddess. I've never done much more than have her sprout wings. I realise that having a fursona that transcends the gods _can_ be a bit of a dry character. But she attained this form through several trials. Now I don't feature her in any of my stories, save for the occasional tie-back and worship.


I sympathize with this. Posthuman characters such as this are not exactly easy to work with, not least of all when trying to keep them as relatable as possible while still being gods in comparison to us.


----------



## Volga (Jun 16, 2017)

My fursona can, as a tanuki, shapeshift and cast illusions like the tanuki youkai, just to trick others.
Still I kinda fall into the swiss knife category a little, even though it's very subtle. For example if she needs to swim, she gets herself a mermaid-like body, but stays the same on the upper body.
But when she's tricking someone, she shapeshifts the full way. Oh, and when she wants to be male (coming from my own wish being male).

And for illussions; she can shapeshift other creatures and her leaves, but since she doesn't hold a lot of power, she can only do this for a maximum of an hour.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 16, 2017)

Volga said:


> My fursona can, as a tanuki, shapeshift and cast illusions like the tanuki youkai, just to trick others.


Oddly enough, I had contemplated adding in a trickster archetype to the list. The only reason why I didn't was because I felt that tricksters were something of a specialized niche among Mad Scientists, albeit with there being more than general curiosity behind their intent to shapeshift into other forms.


> Still I kinda fall into the swiss knife category a little, even though it's very subtle. For example if she needs to swim, she gets herself a mermaid-like body, but stays the same on the upper body. But when she's tricking someone, she shapeshifts the full way.


Partial transformations are certainly more common among Swiss Army Knives than most. While I did state that they tend to follow a function-before-form approach, it's just as likely that some thought is put into aesthetics as well.


> Oh, and when she wants to be male (coming from my own wish being male).


Knowing what tanuki have as traits, I'm trying my best not to make a baggage comment in reference to this. To each their own though.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 16, 2017)

The shape shifting element of my character is more of a species-wide thing in the setting I've established. That said, thinking on it, it likely stems from a bit of your first reason.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 17, 2017)

according to this I'd fit into a mad scientist category the most, not to say there aren't parts of of the other categories I identify with. I change fursonas in order to explore parts of myself that whatever my main fursona is at the time wouldn't be able to represent well without hybridizing. of course there are parts of myself upon discovery I'll hold into witch is why I have three fursonas, because of the number of them I'll switch fursonas to ether fulfill the role of swish knife or a walk-in closet.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 17, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Whoops, wrong thread


You know you can delete your own posts, right?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 17, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You know you can delete your own posts, right?


Smoke bomb! *Runs away*


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thought I fitted into swiss army knife until I saw Mad Scientist, that fits me perfectly. I'd love to try out a few other forms, but I like my main one the best.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 15, 2018)

Carrying the discussion from over here

For this topic, my main fursona (whenever I create it) I'm not sure if it should be a shapeshifter, or not. I mainly want to stick with the monkey, but I think it would be interesting to experiment with other species.

As for the topic we were discussing in that thread.

Like I said, the superhero duo I'm making. One character can turn into any vertebrae animal to blend in and spy (at first). I mean, if you're gathering intel, who would suspect the cat to be a spy? Then later on could use his powers to fight, kicking with the power of a kangaroo =D

The second character in the superhero duo (his twin) wouldn't be shape-shifting into animals, but into objects, which would be interesting. I feel like not many tackle this side of shape-shifting. Could be cheating in having them shape-shift into a humanoid robot/cyborg/android, but it's an option to shift into =P


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 15, 2018)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> The second character in the superhero duo (his twin) wouldn't be shape-shifting into animals, but into objects, which would be interesting. I feel like not many tackle this side of shape-shifting. Could be cheating in having them shape-shift into a humanoid robot/cyborg/android, but it's an option to shift into =P


... And you made yourself a Mimic XD 
Jokes aside, I agree shape-shifting into objects is not as common but equally interesting, if not even more.
I like the whole concept of shape-shifting, it's so intriguing to me to be yourself but also something else at the same time in a way... (even though my fursona is not a shapeshifter, more on that later) 

To add more to the discussion, I feel like another distinction worth mentioning is whether the transformation is physical or illusory, or if the transformation automatically gives you all the properties and abilities of the new form.
Like if you transform into a dolphin, do you automatically know how to swim fast and can you hold your breath longer or not? Or maybe you can but you have to train and adapt to the new form first? Or even more, you actually retain your body but now everyone sees you as a dolphin and acts accordingly... 
Because it's more believable when you can explore (and try to overcome or exploit) the limits of your shapshifting powers instead of "now I can turn into X and do this"

About my fursona, I felt like he wouldn't be an actual shapeshifter but rather have alchemical powers and knowledge that allow him to alter the chemical composition of his body or make transformative potions


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 15, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> ... And you made yourself a Mimic XD


Oh man, I forgot about that game, and it was my favorite released last year.

I'm not sure if it did well or not... Personally I'm hoping for a sequel (again, if it did well).



> Jokes aside, I agree shape-shifting into objects is not as common but equally interesting, if not even more.


I guess the only other place where it does occur is in anime (where I got somewhat inspired for this character (I can explain if you want)).



> I like the whole concept of shape-shifting, it's so intriguing to me to be yourself but also something else at the same time in a way... (even though my fursona is not a shapeshifter, more on that later)


Same, I said it in another thread, but I'll say it again here.

If I could have any power, it would be to shapeshift because out of all the powers, there is so much that you can do with this one.



> To add more to the discussion, I feel like another distinction worth mentioning is whether the transformation is physical or illusory, or if the transformation automatically gives you all the properties and abilities of the new form.
> Like if you transform into a dolphin, do you automatically know how to swim fast and can you hold your breath longer or not? Or maybe you can but you have to train and adapt to the new form first? Or even more, you actually retain your body but now everyone sees you as a dolphin and acts accordingly...
> Because it's more believable when you can explore (and try to overcome or exploit) the limits of your shapshifting powers instead of "now I can turn into X and do this"


Honestly I rather it not be an illusion, and a full physical change. I can see why someone would want an illusion form (Have you seen Animorphs? Those transformations sometimes look painful), but I feel like it wouldn't fully work compared to the full abilities of a normal shift. After a while people will realize it's just an illusion, and become unfazed.

That being said, the second part is interesting. I say a bit of both would be good (especially if writing for an audience) it would make it more interesting that way. You wouldn't want to create a Mary Sue so some build-up/training would be good for said character.

This touched upon another thing which I'm tackling with my superhero (basically giving him another ability). Since he can shapeshift into another creature then he should be able to communicate with/understand what that creature is saying.

For example, he goes up to a Squirrel. Instead of hearing the squirrel chatter, which everyone else hears, he could hear the squirrel either saying a greeting, or telling him to bugger off. Anyone else would be ignorant to the friendly/nasty squirrel, and just go about their day.



> About my fursona, I felt like he wouldn't be an actual shapeshifter but rather have alchemical powers and knowledge that allow him to alter the chemical composition of his body or make transformative potions


Basically using magic =P

That's cool, so your character must be very powerful?


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 16, 2018)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> Basically using magic =P
> 
> That's cool, so your character must be very powerful?


Yeah, I guess you can call it magic XD 
But actually, being an extention of myself, my fursona is not that powerful right now (but has the potential to become so). You see, I'm a Chemistry student IRL and his alchemical powers are the reflection of that XD 
So every time I pass an exam he masters the arts of alchemy some more until he'll unlock his full potential when I'll finally get my degree


----------



## Loffi (Jan 16, 2018)

My sona can shapeshift, but they don't because they're lazy.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 16, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Yeah, I guess you can call it magic XD
> But actually, being an extention of myself, my fursona is not that powerful right now (but has the potential to become so). You see, I'm a Chemistry student IRL and his alchemical powers are the reflection of that XD
> So every time I pass an exam he masters the arts of alchemy some more until he'll unlock his full potential when I'll finally get my degree


As a transhumanist, I found it rather hard to part ways with NANOMACHINES SON myself. 

Still, Trinity is but a catalyst.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 17, 2018)

I have addressed this issue in one of my stories. My take: Among those who can alter their form, it takes a great deal of education to learn the techniques and a great deal of practice to get it right. On average, it takes about a Terran century to learn how to reshape/repurpose a body. Once the technique is mastered, it requires time and a great deal of energy to make it happen; each time one does it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 17, 2018)

reptile logic said:


> I have addressed this issue in one of my stories. My take: Among those who can alter their form, it takes a great deal of education to learn the techniques and a great deal of practice to get it right. On average, it takes about a Terran century to learn how to reshape/repurpose a body. Once the technique is mastered, it requires time and a great deal of energy to make it happen; each time one does it.


Skill and time/energy consumption are pretty common limiters.

Energy consumption is especially noteworthy if their setting possesses some form of sufficiently analyzed magic/sufficiently advanced technology, if only to explain or even merely handwave any shapeshifter baggage involved.

However, under some circumstances these limits can be made into technical non-issues.

It's terribly easy for me to return to my mention of Trinity from earlier, but far from blowing my own horn it also serves as a good example of this. In the setting it belongs to, Trinity's two primary functions are indefinite life support and eidetic memory (perfect recall), and it's engineered in such a way that its functions rely on energy that's obtained from its host's immediate environment (whether that be through radiation exposure - including solar radiation - or mass-energy conversion of consumed items such as food) with excess energy being stored away as an auxiliary back-up supply. Everything else associated with Trinity, from the theri-sync it afflicts on humans (a permanent therian-based anthro transformation) to the physical phenomena certain hosts are able to emulate at will (including biomanipulation and, by extension, shapeshifting), is an unintended side-effect on its creator's part that also taps into the same power sources.

Even without bothering to physically consume biomass for the energy required to assume a given form, the average shapeshifting Trinity host will most likely accumulate enough of the latter over the course of their indefinite lifespan such that the demands of even the most extreme transformations at human scales of magnitude become trivial concerns (unlike the analogous conventional UPS, Trinity neither can be isolated from its power supply, nor is there a known limit as to how much energy it can obtain). This is without considering the ludicrously obscene amount of energy that a hypothetical "one-man Kardashev 1 civilization" would have access to, should such a host decide to _terraform a planet_ by turning their body into its biosphere and becoming a planetmind in the process.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 18, 2018)

Hmmm, one thing I was thinking about my shape-shifter heroes (at least for the animal one).

I was thinking that when sick (or getting sick) he shouldn't be able to shift (or as well) so if he's a monkey and is getting a cold then he is stuck as a monkey until he gets better. Same for if he got knocked out as a Kangaroo, he would be out cold as a kangaroo until he wakes up. Would make for some interesting situations, and bring a downside to his power.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)

If your fursona was a Ditto, then would it be okay to transform all the time?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2018)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> Hmmm, one thing I was thinking about my shape-shifter heroes (at least for the animal one).
> 
> I was thinking that when sick (or getting sick) he shouldn't be able to shift (or as well) so if he's a monkey and is getting a cold then he is stuck as a monkey until he gets better. Same for if he got knocked out as a Kangaroo, he would be out cold as a kangaroo until he wakes up. Would make for some interesting situations, and bring a downside to his power.


As someone who has used a shapeshifter character with the "mode locking" drawback in a Mutants & Masterminds campaign, I can concur that it can be rather interesting.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 19, 2018)

I have one character who is able to shapeshift using transformation magic, though she primarily uses it to be a functional werewolf. The character and her shifting abilities are all tied to an rpg I'm in, with the mechanics of the game informing the limitations on her powers. 

For instance, when she shifts it's an active thing that she had to sustain. Thus any magic she tries to do in a shifted form is more difficult since she's already spending power to upkeep appearances. Depending on how much power she puts into it, she might lose some of her mental faculties when shifting into an animal. There are limits to how much she can change herself due to her current skill level, but that can be raised with time and practice. Just doing the spell to shift doesn't always work and if done horribly, could result in strange and perilous events occurring. 

In terms of type, I'd say she's a Swiss army knife, shifting to complete tasks. But it's also just fun.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 19, 2018)

why has nobody mentioned "demon forms" yet

there's rarely any kind of worse fursona than a bubbly giggly femboy who has an unexplained POSSESSED DEMON FORM that he turns into when hes angry, and despite being a 4 ft tall blubbery piece of shit with hips 6x wider than a doorframe, hes an UNSTOPPABLE KILLER in his ghost-kitsune-succubus-yandere-demon-dragon mode


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> why has nobody mentioned "demon forms" yet
> 
> there's rarely any kind of worse fursona than a bubbly giggly femboy who has an unexplained POSSESSED DEMON FORM that he turns into when hes angry, and despite being a 4 ft tall blubbery piece of shit with hips 6x wider than a doorframe, hes an UNSTOPPABLE KILLER in his ghost-kitsune-succubus-yandere-demon-dragon mode


Yeah, there's something left to be desired by people who try to milk on the "Beware the Nice Ones" act with a mediocre "Hulk-out" power fantasy that instead suggests that they have short tempers by default.

Either that or a very poor - dare I say immature - attempt at being edgy while still trying to come across as cute. It still says a lot about their personality, in any case.


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a friend whose fursona has a habit of changing an awful lot, though in his case I think he's settled on the default form being a humanoid Ditto, so I guess that comes with the territory. But the constant changing is because he likes the variety more than anything else, and I can appreciate that kind of sentiment.

As for the demon stuff... edgy kids be edgy, I guess. Though I have to smile at the notion of a femboy with hips that big. A+ to you Inkblooded.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

What if your character is basically akin to a werewolf?

Only, instead of human, they're a woodland fairy humanoid, and instead of a wolf, they turn into a cheesecake bat creature?


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 25, 2018)

Depends on how voluntary said shape-shifting is, and  possibly how delicious it is too.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 25, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What if your character is basically akin to a werewolf?
> 
> Only, instead of human, they're a woodland fairy humanoid, and instead of a wolf, they turn into a cheesecake bat creature?


Is there some lore-related reason why that is?


----------



## bearsage (Jan 25, 2018)

My fursona is a projection of myself with some abilities that I would love to have, but it's largely spiritual based. Sage is a name and a title, indicating someone who has accumulated a lot of wisdom and has fostered a connection with the natural world. Through that he has the ability to take on other forms, as well as manipulate (largely in a positive way) the natural forces of the world and the world himself, but it's not power for power's sake, he's a caretaker of the world and the people in it. It's a responsibility for him. So by your standards, he's a mix of the swiss army knife and the mad scientist?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Is there some lore-related reason why that is?



So hulder are like niche European forest fairy people with minor powers (such as shapeshifting into an animal or tree to evade being seen.) I thought it would be funny if a huldra had botched magic powers, and could only turn into one oddly-specific creature.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

i love shapshifters in dnd lol thats the first thing that came to mind XD even tho im sure thats not what your talking about lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 26, 2018)

I like to think most fursonas are kinda like a animal versh of the RL person almost like a cartoon spiret gyde i mean thats the way i like to see it


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 27, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> This is a good watch and it does touch upon shifters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a therian, while I resent that stereotype, I can definitely see it being the case with many of the Walk-In Closets I've encountered over the years.

Again, it comes down to why you elected to grant your fursona their given abilities in the first place, be it shapeshifting, elemental manipulation, flight, or some other superpower. I for one hate losing control, for instance, and since the chaotic environment that I'm accustomed to is subject to change whether I want it to or not, I need to be able to adapt as befits the situation. At the same time, while I'm perfectly willing to sacrifice my own humanity in doing so, I don't relish the idea of simply throwing it all away on a whim. It is rather fortunate that this iconoclasm of mine coincides with a fascination with life (sciences) and the military, both of which happening to be domains associated with bronze dragons from D&D, who in turn also are also capable of shapeshifting, albeit to a limited degree.


----------



## bearsage (Jan 28, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> This is a good watch and it does touch upon shifters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the video (which is an amazing video and I thoroughly enjoyed it), and I must of missed where he talked about shifters. I know that for myself, the reason for it is that I am someone who is constantly questioning and exploring both the world and myself, and I try a lot of different things and always seeing what fits, what doesn't, how I relate to different things and how they relate to me, etc. I am definitely not a people pleaser type, and long ago accepted that I am likely going to always be the other, the contrary, the outsider in any given situation.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If your fursona was a Ditto, then would it be okay to transform all the time?



Yes


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Yes


Well now I'm sad, thanks guy. Lol


----------



## striker479 (Jan 30, 2018)

My character requires injections to bring more of his spliced wolf side out. It's temporary and the effect lasts anywhere from a couple days to a few weeks depending on the dosage. He's human in physical looks and most of the time but he does have enhanced abilities of in strength, endurance, and more acute senses. Receiving a full dose of the "Chimera" splicing injections further enhances these abilities and makes him physically more wolf like. The drawback is it's extremely hard on his body, mentally and physically. He has to see doctors on a regular basis. More so after he uses the splicing agent then be placed on a regiment of lots of vitamins, minerals, and nutrients to replace was used or lost in the transformation process.


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 30, 2018)

The most shape shifting my character Emperoar does is just shifting their arms into wings. It's interesting to read all this insight into why people choose demon forms or shape-shifting characters for their fursonas. I never really thought to hard into it myself since I figured people just pick what they like for themselves and left it at that. Like ice cream flavors.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 4, 2018)

Keeping on topic with the theme of this thread, I just found a small article that touches on a few points that have been brought up.

Keeping Shapeshifters From Getting Overpowered


----------

